# Dbol/test cycle for first cycle



## forman (Apr 15, 2009)

I had thought about running a ph cycle, but after doing some heavy research the last few days i thinking about a test sustanon/dbol cycle..the freaking risk are still their for ph's, so why not do the the real shit i guess?.. im 6'2 245lbs @ 14% bf

heres my first bulk cycle attempt...

wk 1-4 35mg dbol(kicker)/250mg test per week

wk 5-10 500mg test

PCT

wk 1-2 nolva at 40
wk 3 nolva 30
wk 4 20

i plan on running the liver support throughout, what else do you guys recommend DURING the cycle?


----------



## VictorZ06 (Apr 15, 2009)

I don't know your age, so this would apply to you being of age to use AAS.  

Rule one, *No need to run dbol and sust together!* sust has both long, medium, and short acting esters.  You could say that sust and dbol together is like "double fronting".  You don't need to.  

You are better off using test enanthate instead of sust...reason being your test levels remain the same throughout the cycle, along with fewer injections.  You have one kind of ester working for you, not several.

Try running 400-500mg of test enan for a good 12 weeks.  You might want to run some proviron or something along side it, as well as some HCG.  

Nolva is stong stuff and your cycle is not heavy, I prefer clomid.  But it's your call...what works better for some may not work for others.

/V


----------



## forman (Apr 15, 2009)

im 29 btw, will clomid be enough with test e/dbol for pct even if i get sore nipples?


----------



## Shadowcam (Apr 16, 2009)

No need to taper up your dosage. You can use nolva for PCT but I think clomid is a better option. Start PCT 14 days after your last shot if your using Test E.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Apr 16, 2009)

forman said:


> im 29 btw, will clomid be enough with test e/dbol for pct even if i get sore nipples?



Clomid will do the trick.  Keep it simple.

/V


----------



## forman (Apr 16, 2009)

ok, thks...i have about $60 left over to spend after cycle, pct, liver and blood pressure protection, what do you guys recommend i spend that on during cycle, besides food? Arimidex seems great, but a little pricey


----------



## VictorZ06 (Apr 16, 2009)

forman said:


> ok, thks...i have about $60 left over to spend after cycle, pct, liver and blood pressure protection, what do you guys recommend i spend that on during cycle, besides food? Arimidex seems great, but a little pricey



Add HCG if you have not included it. 

/V


----------

